# 3" vertical boiler and burner plans



## SandyC (Feb 20, 2008)

;D ;D 

Hi guys,

Just uploaded the long awaited plans for the 3 " vertical centre flue boiler.

Also plans for suitable burners for this and the 3 1/2" horizontal boiler I posted earlier.


Ceramic Material can be obtained from 'www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk' 
once on their site, look under 'Bruce engineering'

it comes as a slab approx 7" x 5"
Enough for several burners.
It can easily be cut with a junior hacksaw and trimmed with a coarse file.

Number 8 gas jets can be obtained from the same source.

Alternatively, gas jets can be obtained from 'www.forest-classics.co.uk'

Hope you have fun building one.

Best regards.

SandyC   :


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Sandy! I have been waiting for this one. Much appreciated.


Eric


----------



## Mcgyver (Feb 20, 2008)

Sandy, thanks very much for putting that up. Boiler designs seem far and few between unless you've a collection of older ME's, so i will for sure download these. the workmanship is fantastic and they both look great - here's a link if anyone missed them.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1048.0


----------



## firebird (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi

Where have the plans been uploaded to?

Cheers


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 21, 2008)

They are in the download section on the top left side of the screen.

Wes


----------



## Paolo (Feb 22, 2008)

Ty for your information...are priceless for building that nice boiler...


----------



## firebird (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi

Found them at last. My screen was set to full page so I had no menu at the left side of the screen. Got them now

Cheers


----------



## Orrin (Feb 24, 2008)

Sandy, thank you for generously sharing your plans. As others have said, boiler plans are very hard to find. 

Because of the "ouchy" issue of boiler safety, I'm sure someone will eventually raise the issue of calculations. Do you also have a set of calculations to show that the construction materials are safe and adequate? If any of us build the boiler it would be useful to have some documentation to attest to the boiler's safety. 

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## SandyC (Feb 28, 2008)

Orrin  said:
			
		

> Sandy, thank you for generously sharing your plans. As others have said, boiler plans are very hard to find.
> 
> Because of the "ouchy" issue of boiler safety, I'm sure someone will eventually raise the issue of calculations. Do you also have a set of calculations to show that the construction materials are safe and adequate? If any of us build the boiler it would be useful to have some documentation to attest to the boiler's safety.
> 
> ...



 ;D ;D

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the delay in response, I had to spend a bit of time finding my original design calculations for the 3 in boiler, and when I did, they were not very good for scanning so I have re-written them as a PDF document (attached).

For Uk and European use the design meets the requirements of: -
PRESSURE EQUIPMENT REGULATIONS 1999 SI No 1999/2001 ("PER") P.E.D. 97/23 EC.

Under these regulations the boiler, which has a total capacity of under 2 ltr, falls into the SEP (Sound Engineering Practice) group.

I cannot speak for other countries regulations, therefore, it is left to the individual builder to confirm compliance with his/her countries boiler regulations.

I have also been looking for the original 3 1/2" horizontal boiler calculations, but, since this was originally designed some years ago, I am unable to locate them, however, since this was designed to meet the same regulations you can rest assured that it does comply.

If necessary, you can use the math from the attached 3 ins boiler and quite easly do the calculations for yourself.   ??? ??? 

Hope this is of some use to you all.

Best regards.

SandyC   ;D 






View attachment 3in vertical boiler calculations.pdf


----------

